# Greenville, SC (or South Carolina in general) - Cubing groups?



## Valien (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi all - 

Did some searches and all the posts are a few years old (with dead links and such).

Anyone here that lives and cubes in the Upstate of South Carolina?


----------



## Mlange90 (Aug 21, 2019)

Down here in Charleston bubba.


----------



## MeSub20 (Aug 24, 2021)

I live in Spartanburg


----------

